# My dogs crop not happening



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

So i went to 3 vets today and was turned down for doing a crop on my dogs I told them i wanted show crop and they said no i was not a regular customer of theres and my reg vet is a b!tch and hates pits i think and will never do any thing i want her to. so i guess its not in the cards for my dogs to get cropped im not going a few hundred miles just for that and im not shipping my dog with any one. so im out of luck i think. what do you think about that. 

:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::flush::flush:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My regular vet also doesn't do crops. I have to call about 20 different vets and then found one in the next city that did it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey I drive 400 miles one way to get my dogs cropped. I guess it depends how bad you want it. lol
Many vets here do not do a good job or charge 500 for a crop. I go down south and they do a good job and charge 150 including pain meds. It is hard to find good vets to crop. 
I love my regular vet but he does not crop anymore.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have been hopeing i could replace my vet for a while. she has bad bed side manner and no business sence she is the only one for like 50 miles so she thinks she is queen sh!+. I can't wait to transfer to my vet school so i can learne to do it my self. the school i am at now does not do the hands on im still doing the ap phisiology and zoology bio micro and what not.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

My vet is great with pits but doesn't crop either. Her recommendation? Find a dog man who knows how to crop they do a better job. I only have 3 dogs with cut ears and they were cut by old time dog men who happen to be show judges. It can be rough for some people since there is no anesthetic(my dogs didn't even know it happened, they never cried and didn't have any problems) but the dogs have no stitches either, and their ears all look great.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

where do you live? there is a great Dr. in Orting, WA that does them for a very reasonable price. That's where we took Zion..and we love the results.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I live in arkansas right now so i am kinda far from your vet but thanks.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I live in Oklahoma.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> My vet is great with pits but doesn't crop either. Her recommendation? Find a dog man who knows how to crop they do a better job. I only have 3 dogs with cut ears and they were cut by old time dog men who happen to be show judges. It can be rough for some people since there is no anesthetic(my dogs didn't even know it happened, they never cried and didn't have any problems) but the dogs have no stitches either, and their ears all look great.


thats illeagle and i know they are better but i won't ask any one to do something illeagle for me. but thanks for the advice.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

i live in nw alabama my vet does a great job at a low price not to far away either ..maybe like what 4 hours if even that


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Im close to eastern oklahoma is there any good vets there that will crop.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Staffy may be able to help you with the vet that he took Chino to. Make sure that you bring TONS of pictures of examples for the crop that you're looking for. the diagram as well as photos of real dogs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Staffy may be able to help you with the vet that he took Chino to. Make sure that you bring TONS of pictures of examples for the crop that you're looking for. the diagram as well as photos of real dogs.


thanks i will get alot of them i like the skinny ear medium height looks evil if i can find a pic on line i will post a link
http://www.animalcarecenters.net/earcropbully2.JPG
http://i39.tinypic.com/23lnndf.jpg this one is nice i got it from prefomance lol i googled it and it poped up to her post on here


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

the one i took both my dogs to does a great job look in my albums and is really cheap located in waco tx dont know how far that is from you but....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that looks like a show crop without bell


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> that looks like a show crop without bell


im writing that down


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I've spoke with my vet and that's the crop she prefers to do, but with bell. What they do is pull the dogs ear forward to the corner of the eye and trim away the extra.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

yea they actually left a lil more bell on dewie the i wanted....rhinos came out better but completly happy with both....all a preferance on what u like


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

so i went to a freinds dog yard and looked at some dog man crops. some turn out ok but none realy look great i mean its not so bad you could tell but i want mine to look great. I guess im kinda picky. alot of them end up wit realy thick ears and too short too. just ugly when the hair is taller than the ears.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sometime you need to shave the hair down on the ears before a show, that happens sometimes. I like less bell, too much bell and they look like bats!
That one picture you [posted the link too is really nice.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are examples of what I have in my yard
These are my older dogs and were done by the same vet that retired years ago.
Onyx is the daughter of Kaos and Vixen








Kaos's ears fit his big head








Yes Vixen get reception with those ears! this is longest crop I have








These 2 girls were done by the same vet
I like tempest's better








Yeah, I was like go shorter when we did hers, me and my big mouth! poor Siren.








These were the newest one I have had done by a show crop vet over 3 hrs away
they still have too much bell for me. This is Fury








This is crush








Typhoon








Justice has the best ears but they were done in CA. a show crop with no bell


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Where in CA where Justices ears done?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my favs go justice typhoon and then crush all are nice cuts i think my dogs will have too big of heads for the cut justice has so im probly going to go with like typhoons type. but i realy like the way justice looks. thanks for showing me those.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

your welcome! I will have to ask cheryl where she got them done at


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

i like some dogs with loppy ears but crops can be sexy........ fate always steps in i guess


----------

